# Polished Swiss..an update



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't realise how LONG it has been since I was on here :lol:

Anyway I may have been away but still fiddling which brings me onto the reason for the post

Quite a few years ago I created a website to give some advice and pointers on car care. It all seemed to be quite useful to a lot of people and for all those years it stayed up but a week ago I realised it was looking out of date and a little bit , well crap 

*Old Site*
http://www.polishedswiss.com








[/URL][/IMG]

*New site*
http://polishedswiss.weebly.com



So over the weekend I decided to update it. Right now I have just tweaked the look and feel as the text and sections have not changed hugely but the overall look and feel has been refreshed.

Where I am behind the times is in refreshing the products I have recommended or use and so what is detailed (excuse the pun ) on the website may not be relevant today and so I am looking to improve that situation by starting to sample new products. So if any suppliers want to discuss some better products then I am only to happy to try them out.

In the meantime all comments welcome and enjoy the guides, hope they still prove helpful to people

Lets hope the weather improves !!

Swiss


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

swisstony said:


> I didn't realise how LONG it has been since I was on here :lol:
> 
> Anyway I may have been away but still fiddling which brings me onto the reason for the post
> 
> ...


Just had a quick scan and have book marked this, really good stuff :thumb:
Will have a proper read later (when i shouldn't be working)


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Glad you like it. Will be updating it as and when I get the time to play with a few new products

:thumb:


----------

